# lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I am looking to purchase a nice set of 18" rims off of this guy and it seems as though the bolt pattern and offset match but when I try to bolt the wheels into my hub I cant fit the VW bolt through the hole in the rim. I think the diameter is off by about 2mm. How can I get around this problem? If I get thinner bolts that will fit through the hole in the rim will it still thread into the hub properly? Do I have to machine the holes to make them a little bigger so the VW bolt will fit through? Please Help! Any guidance would be great!


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

I wouldn't machine the wheels. I'd look for another set. A smaller diameter bolt (threaded section) won't fit in the threads...


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

I had the same problem. The wheels you found are only big enough for 12mm bolts are studs. The VR6 VW's use 14mm diameter bolts. 
I had my wheels drilled out my a machine shop to 14mm (from 12mm). They used a press and a 4-fluted drill bit of the appropriate diameter. 
They even said that if I had had access to the aforementioned 4-fluted bit, that I could have done it myself with a hand drill. This is because the bit wants to center itself on the pre-existing hole anyways, so getting it correctly positioned happens automatically.
Only thing is, 4-fluted bits can be a bit hard to find.....more of a specialty item. Not to mention that it will need to be 14mm (probably not the most common size).
You should be OK having them drilled. (it only cost me $35 for 20 holes).
Once this is done, you'll probably need to get new bolts, as most aftermarket wheels use "cone/conical seat" bolts, rather than the factory VW "ball/radius seat" bolts.


----------



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (Frankenwagen)*

Thanks for responding. 
Its good to know that someone else went through the same thing. 
I was wondering how long ago you did this, and if you have noticed any problems or anything? 
Some people say that its risky because I could weaken the rim.
what do you think?


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

I have had the wheels on the car for a couple of weeks, and haven't noticed anything in the way of problems.
What I'm gonna try and explain now, definitely benefits from "visual aids", but I'll do my best.
When people say it can weaken the wheels if you drill them out, it seems that it is often unfounded, but rather just seems like it may happen as a result because you are removing metal.
If possible, take a look at a 12mm wheel bolt and a 14mm wheel bolt side-by-side. You'll notice that the wider diameter of the shank on the 14mm bolt, also causes the "seat area" of the bolt to lessen. On the 12mm bolt, there is more seat area because of the thinner shank. 
After drilling, there will be a bit of a decrease in seat area in the wheel's mounting holes, however, it still matches the already lessened seat area of the 14mm bolts (as compared to the 12mm).
_In fact_, when you drill out the 12mm hole to 14mm, you are actually increasing the thickness (only by a hair, but it's still an increase) of the wheel pad directly around where the bolts pass through. This is because the seat area directly "above" the mounting hole is at an angle, and therefore, as it is receded outward, the new hole actually eats up some of the angle and therefore becomes thicker (boy, this is where a pic would be handy..... _visualize_ _visualize_ _visualize_)
NO, I do not think it compromises strength, or at least not in the majority of wheels assuming they are of a similar basic design when it comes to center part of the wheel. Not unless you create some *massive* heat when drilling, enough to actually change the molecular structure of the metal and begin annealing it.

On the other hand, I would say that filling and drilling a new bolt pattern could cause weakening, though it would definitely depend on the quality of job done. This is MUCH more complex then just removing a wee bit of material to fit a bigger bolt (it really is a _wee_ bit).


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (Frankenwagen)*

When I bought my 17s from RPI, I bought a set of lug nuts also. They were designed to fit perfectly in both my wheels and my hubs. No machining necessary! There is no way my original lugs would have fit. You may want to check into this before going through all the trouble and loot of machining anything.


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (craigt-from-atl)*

first off, I think clarification needs to be made between "lug nuts" and "wheel bolts". 
The VW's use wheel bolts, that is, a bolt threads into the hub and "sandwiches" the wheel to the hub in doing so.
I believe that stud conversion kits are made to deal with the problem being experienced here. Though I am not a fan of studs in general, much less a fan of studs that have two different shank diameters. There's just too much possibility of one of them breaking. Bolts are so much easier in my opinion. They also seem less likely to break.
The drilling out of the wheels is actually not difficult, nor should it be too expensive (no more so than a stud conversion kit).
The only way to make the wheels work without machining is to use the aforementioned stud conversion kit. In this situation, I would venture to say that there isn't a wheel bolt or style of wheel bolt made to function in such a setup.


----------



## RandyWalters (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I am looking to purchase a nice set of 18" rims off of this guy and it seems as though the bolt pattern and offset match but when I try to bolt the wheels into my hub I cant fit the VW bolt through the hole in the rim. I think the diameter is off by about 2mm. How can I get around this problem? If I get thinner bolts that will fit through the hole in the rim will it still thread into the hub properly? Do I have to machine the holes to make them a little bigger so the VW bolt will fit through? Please Help! Any guidance would be great!







[HR][/HR]​Those wheels are either intended for a MkIII VW which uses smaller 12mm lugbolts, or they're supposed to be used
with special smaller-head hex-head lugbolts that some of the tuner wheels use. You might just be able to source a
set of suitable bolts in 14mm which would be the easiest solution (if they're available).
What year/model/kind of car did the wheels come off of in the first place?


[Modified by RandyWalters, 4:14 PM 3-14-2002]


----------



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (RandyWalters)*

Hey Guys, I ended up getting the rims drilled (shaved). It is practically nothing. The screw fits through beautifully and sits nice in the hole. They have been on the car now for about 2 weeks and so far so good. The other problem I encountered was that the center hub wasn't a perfect match, but the rims came with a spacer and everything lined up great. I will post anything if I have any problems in the future so that others will know. Here is a pic of my car with the rims on it.


----------



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

I dont know how to post a pic.
does anyone know?
I am using an iMac.


----------



## Frankenwagen (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

I can't really tell you how to post pics, except that you need to make sure the pics are hosted on the internet.
Regardless, congrats on getting the wheels to work.....see, it really isn't a big deal like some people think!


----------



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (Frankenwagen)*

here is a link to my webshots page.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/25281563/33994929IChJtx


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (mario6t9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Beautiful car !!!
Now it's time for some springs








Rey



[Modified by elRey, 5:29 PM 4-10-2002]


----------



## mario6t9 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: lug nuts too big for aftermarket rims (elRey)*

Thanks elRay, 
I have been hearing a lot about getting springs fitted on the car.
I live in Barrie, Ontario and it snows pretty good here in the winter. 
What would you suggest for springs and what size drop?
I was thinking 1.5" to 1.75".
Do you know how much something like that would cost?


----------

